# 2 mouse drivers listed in device manager



## wallypiper (Nov 30, 2008)

I recently replaced a Logitech mouse with a MS Wireless 5000. After initially installing the 5000, I found that in device manager it was listed twice. This didn't seem to be causing any problems and I left it alone but have since had a few BSODs. Wasn't having any problems before the mouse install.

So I went into device manager and uninstalled one of the entries but did not delete the drivers.

On reboot, there are now two entries again but one is "HID compliant mouse" and the other is "Microsoft USB Dual Receiver Wireless Mosue (IntelliPoint)".

Is it normal to have both of these items listed? If not, how do I stop Windows from installing the second driver on every reboot?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Both entries refer to the same mouse and should be left alone.

Your new mouse is a "HID compliant mouse" like every modern mouse, so Windows loads it's own driver for that.

But you've also installed the Intellipoint driver which accounts for the second entry in the 'Mice' category of Device Manager.

I also use a MS wireless mouse but I didn't have to install a driver for it. Windows took care of that (Windows 7), so my Device Manager shows only one mouse entry which is "HID compliant device".

Unless your MS mouse has any special functions with extra buttons, it should work perfectly well for standard functions without the Intellipoint software & driver, in which case you too would have only one mouse entry in Device Manager.


----------



## wallypiper (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. Actually I didn't do anything but plug in the receiver and turn on the mouse. Windows then installed what it thought it should install without asking if I wanted it to or not. But I like the Intellipoint driver and the extra controls it provides, speed, scrolling with the wheel etc. I just wanted to know if the second driver was a problem or normal. Sometimes with the Logitech mouse I had before, I would end up with FOUR separate entries for the mouse. I could uninstall three of them and the mouse would keep working. But they would get reinstalled on a reboot. And I had a lot of trouble with the mouse. Hence back to a MS mouse and MS drivers.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This is normal.


----------

